# Battery and track power



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

I would like to wire an LGB 040 with a switch so as to turn it over to run on R/C battery in a trailing wagon. Can anyone help with a wiring diagram please


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Do you have the battery system?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hardest part is isolating the motor. Some locos use the frame as the motor ground. If you can isolate it and have 2 wires going to it then you can use a DPDT center off switch. The center 2 poles go to the motor. One set of out side poles track power and the other 2 for battery connections.
The isolation is necessary so you don't power the track.
John


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not seen the LGB plastic frame used as a ground. Perhaps you are referring to the Aster models??? 

There are diagrams available but we need the LGB number which should be on the bottom of the engine to get you to the correct diagram. This is a 4 or 5 digit number that has the first digit as the number 2. NOT the gold sticker as this is a 6 digit date code.


----------

